
Let the nature sing you a lullaby while coding hard (or relaxing after work) - connecticum
http://defonic.ovh/?tunes
======
nathan_long
Similar "mix-your-own" site:
[http://asoftmurmur.com/](http://asoftmurmur.com/)

Just rain: [http://www.rainymood.com/](http://www.rainymood.com/)

